# ACTHA - Snakes Alive - 23-29 January [ACT] - Australian National Botanic Gardens



## veenarm (Jan 22, 2012)

Yes it's on again!
Sorry Fay etc if this isn't alowed (it's a society thing so I hope so?

23 - 29 January 2012
10am - 4pm Weekdays, 10am - 6pm Saturday and Sunday
Australian National Botanic Gardens, Crosbie Morrison Building

Be charmed by live displays of snakes, lizards, turtles, frogs and crocodiles.

Cost: $2 child, $5 adult, $4 Concession
Enquiries: [email protected], p - 62509540
www.actha.org.au/www.anbg.gov.au


----------



## Smithers (Jan 22, 2012)

Onya John  Will be taking the camera for a whirl again for sure


----------



## Erebos (Jan 22, 2012)

Robo1 posted this up earlyer in the week but cool. I'll be going. 


Cheers Brenton


----------



## s0041464 (Jan 23, 2012)

Awesome. Is there a time table available ?

Edit: Snakes Alive!- Australian National Botanic Gardens exhibition


----------



## Robo1 (Jan 23, 2012)

Haha, John has done a much better job though!



br3nton said:


> Robo1 posted this up earlyer in the week but cool. I'll be going.
> 
> 
> Cheers Brenton


----------



## dylan-rocks (Jan 23, 2012)

good to see it going toward research


----------

